# New 31rqs



## KurtR (May 8, 2004)

We just Picked up our 2nd Outback a 07 31RQS and sadly traded in our 04 25RSS Love the storage and extra space!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers KurtR. Sounds like you upgraded nicely. We really like our 25RSS. Why didn't you join sooner?

Let us know where you're from. Keep on posting.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## KurtR (May 8, 2004)

campmg said:


> Welcome to Outbackers KurtR. Sounds like you upgraded nicely. We really like our 25RSS. Why didn't you join sooner?
> 
> Let us know where you're from. Keep on posting.


We are from southern Nh My first time posting in the forum!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome KurtR









Congrats on your new 31rqs!
Post often and Happy Camping in your new home away from home








Dawn


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

KurtR said:


> We just Picked up our 2nd Outback a 07 31RQS and sadly traded in our 04 25RSS Love the storage and extra space!!!


congrats!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Another rolling suite in da mix!! Congatulations! I am sure you'll just love that TT!

Eric


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome Kirtr and congrads on the 2nd Outback. Glad you found us, look forward to seeing more posts and pictures of that great fall colors up your way.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

KurtR said:


> We just Picked up our 2nd Outback a 07 31RQS and sadly traded in our 04 25RSS Love the storage and extra space!!!


 Kurt, Your right down the road from Wolfwood and I! Another SE NH rep!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I really like my 25rss too but don't think I would be too sad to make that trade









Congrats


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

KurtR,

Congrats on the recent "upgrade"! You'll love that 31!

Mark


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Congrats and welcome aboard! You'll love the 31RQS- she is such a sweetie. A big sweetie, but one all the same. Are you going to join us at Twin Mountains in October? Check out the outbackers rally info... Maybe we'll see you there!








P.S. we're kinda sorta neighbors too- not as close as egregg and wolfie, but still in NE...


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats KurtR on the new purchase, hate to see ya leave the 25RSS ranks, but welcome to the site!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

to Outbackers.com

Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great KurtR
Congrats on the 31RQS and enjoy your new Outback









Don


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats on your second Outback








That 31 is a popular choice. Enjoy!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeez, Don't let Oregon_Camper see this thread. He will be salivating all over the place!
















*Congratulations on the great upgrade, KurtR!*








Now what are yo going to do with all that space?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## franelkin (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey, another 31RQS owner, We love ours. We were in it for a month straight and would still like to be out in it. You will enjoy the TT. We had 10 people in ours during a bad rain storm, (most of them were tenters). Although you may feel alittle out of place, so far this year we havent seen anyother 31RQS in any parks.
Enjoy and post often. We have done some mods so if you need any advice we are here.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

CONGRATS - You are going to LOVE LOVE LOVE this camper.... We packed to be gone for over 2 weeks and I still had empty cabinets









We still giggle like kids because we cant believe we have her and just are so thankful.

ENJOY and WELCOME to the forum.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats! There sure is one mighty fine ship you got there.....


----------

